# Neuroticism



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

There's an online test here - http://similarminds.com/eysenck.html - it's pretty short. It's for Eysenck's personality model, which has three axes: extroversion, neuroticism, and psychoticism. This is what I got -

Extroversion (sociability) |||||| 21%
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||| 80%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||| 30%

Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex).

Great. :blank

But I like how it separates introversion from neuroticism - the wikipedia article mentions this hypothesis that there are two separate systems - one for seeking rewards (which leads to extroversion), and one for avoiding danger (which leads to neuroticism) - in neuroticism, your negativity is ramped way up in order to detect threats more quickly. So you stay safer, but you're more miserable.

I'll post a poll - it would be more interesting if we could do 2d plots on here, but I'll just ask about neuroticism.

I'd be interested to know how well therapy is able to change people's scores on tests like this. I imagine CBT would at least decrease your negativity somewhat. And what effect do different drugs have on the scores?



> Extraverts, according to Eysenck's theory, are chronically under-aroused and bored and are therefore in need of external stimulation to bring them up to an optimal level of performance. Introverts, on the other hand, are chronically over-aroused and jittery and are therefore in need of peace and quiet to bring them up to an optimal level of performance.
> 
> Neuroticism or emotionality is characterized by high levels of negative affect such as depression and anxiety. Neuroticism, according to Eysenck's theory, is based on activation thresholds in the sympathetic nervous system or visceral brain. This is the part of the brain that is responsible for the fight-or-flight response in the face of danger. Activation can be measured by heart rate, blood pressure, cold hands, sweating and muscular tension. *Neurotic people, who have low activation thresholds, and unable to inhibit or control their emotional reactions, experience negative affect (fight-or-flight) in the face of very minor stressors - they are easily nervous or upset. *Emotionally stable people, who have high activation thresholds and good emotional control, experience negative affect only in the face of very major stressors - they are calm and collected under pressure.
> 
> ...





> Neuroticism is a fundamental personality trait in the study of psychology. It is an enduring tendency to experience negative emotional states. Individuals who score high on neuroticism are more likely than the average to experience such feelings as anxiety, anger, guilt, and depressed mood. *They respond more poorly to environmental stress, and are more likely to interpret ordinary situations as threatening, and minor frustrations as hopelessly difficult. *They are often self-conscious and shy, and they may have trouble controlling urges and delaying gratification. Neuroticism is associated with low emotional intelligence, which involves emotional regulation, motivation, and interpersonal skills. It is also a risk factor for "internalizing" mental disorders such as phobia, depression, panic disorder, and other anxiety disorders (traditionally called neuroses).
> 
> On the opposite end of the spectrum, individuals who score low in neuroticism are more emotionally stable and less reactive to stress. They tend to be calm, even tempered, and less likely to feel tense or rattled. Although they are low in negative emotion, they are not necessarily high on positive emotion. That is an element of the independent trait of extraversion. Neurotic extraverts, for example, would experience high levels of both positive and negative emotional states, a kind of "emotional roller coaster". Individuals who score low on neuroticism (particularly those who are also high on extraversion) generally report more happiness and satisfaction with their lives.
> 
> ...





> neurosis
> 1776, "functional derangement arising from disorders of the nervous system," coined by Scot, physician William Cullen (1710-90) from Gk. neuron "nerve" (see neuro-) + Mod.L. -osis "abnormal condition." Used in a general psychological sense since 1871; clinical use in psychiatry dates from 1923.
> 
> neurotic (adj.)
> ...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Eysenck Test Results

Extroversion (sociability) |||||| 23% 
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||||| 85% 
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||||||| 51%

*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. 
*Neuroticism* results were very high which suggests you are extremely worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 
*Psychoticism* results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others. 
Prior to Eysenck's discovery of Psychoticism, he correlated his original two traits (introversion and neuroticism) with an ancient greek personality system known as the Galen types (Melancholic, Choleric, Sanguine, Phlegmatic). Below is a plotting of your introversion and extraversion scores on that map.

I rated as "Melancholic, Anxious, Introverted" on the pie chart.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

*Extraversion* (21%) low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.
*Neuroticism* (82%) high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.
*Psychoticism* (25%) low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Extroversion (sociability) |||||||||||| 47% 
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||| 70%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||| 33%

*Extroversion* results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting. 
*Neuroticism* results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 
*Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Extroversion (sociability) |||||| 25% Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||| 62% Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||| 35%


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||	18%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||||	73%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||	40%

Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Eysenck Test Results

Extroversion (sociability) ||||||| 32%
Neuroticism (emotionality) ||||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||||||| 51%

*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. 
*Neuroticism* results were high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 
*Psychoticism* results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others.

This is interesting as I had no idea that I was so neurotic :blank.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

*hmm*

It's important to treat this as a bit of fun because, seriously, this test does not give a reflection of the fluid being you are despite the "my research has found this...blah...blah" stuff.

Eysenck Test Results

Extroversion (sociability)|||||||||||||||||||
|87%Neuroticism (emotionality)||||||||||||44%

Psychoticism (rebelliousness)||||||||||||||||63%

This test reflects the ideas of Hans Eysenck a pioneer in the field of personality research. Through research and statistical analysis he determined that personality is composed of three main elements: Extroversion, Neuroticism, and Psychoticism. Most current researchers agree on the significance of the first two traits, but there is less consensus on the third (so he may be wrong about it's central importance but it clearly plays some role in personality). Most people will score lower on Psychoticism. While Psychoticism implies more negative qualities than the other two traits (typically), a link has been found is several studies between higher creativity and higher scores on Psychoticism.
Here are your results on each dimension:

*Extroversion* results were very high which suggests you are overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense too often of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity. 
*Neuroticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic. 
*Psychoticism* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense of the well being of others 
Prior to Eysenck's discovery of Psychoticism, he correlated his original two traits (introversion and neuroticism) with an ancient greek personality system known as the Galen types (Melancholic, Choleric, Sanguine, Phlegmatic). Below is a plotting of your introversion and extraversion scores on that map.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Extroversion (sociability) ||||||||||||||	54%
Neuroticism (emotionality) ||||||||||||||||||	73%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||||	46%


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Extroversion (sociability)||||||||||40%
Neuroticism (emotionality)||||||||||||||||||75%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)||||||||||||48%

*Extroversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. 
*Neuroticism* results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 
*Psychoticism* results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Omg my dad so has this and OCD. Awesome! :roll


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Extroversion (sociability) |||| 18% 
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||| 50% 
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||| 30%

*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. 
*Neuroticism* results were medium which suggests you are moderately worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 
*Psychoticism* results were low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Banana Cream (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm the only one with 50%? 
45% extrovert
43% psychoticism

Oh, I'm so close to being healthy on this test. Ha ha, if I took it another day I might have completely different results.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||||||	35%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||	55%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||	38%


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

*Extroversion* results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting. 
*Neuroticism* results were medium which suggests you are moderately worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 
*Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).

Sounds mostly right...I think my neuroticism score should have been higher though.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Extroversion (sociability)||||||||||||||60%
Neuroticism (emotionality)||||||||||||||||||77%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)||||||||||||||||70%

*Extroversion* results were moderately high which suggests you are, _at times_, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity. 
*Neuroticism* results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 
*Psychoticism* results were high which suggests you are overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense too often of the well being of others.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Extroversion (sociability) |||||| 21% 
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||| 35%


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

Extroversion (sociability)||||15% 
Neuroticism (emotionality)||||||||||||||||||80% 
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)||||||||||||45%​ *
Extroversion* results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. 
*
Neuroticism* results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 
*
Psychoticism* results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Extroversion (sociability) 20%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 75%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 50%

*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. 
*Neuroticism* results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 
*Psychoticism* results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others.

That's...pretty accurate.


----------



## Bosonfield (Nov 29, 2010)

Extroversion (sociability) |||||||||| 32% 
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||| 42% 
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||| 33%

*Extroversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. 
*Neuroticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic. <---- that is a lie, I'm just not that emotional to be conscious about being neurotic. But I tend to worry about some things, I just don't notice. In fact, I don't know if I ever stop. Hmm... Anyways, that is lower than it should be.

*Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).

Yup, that sums it up.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Extroversion (sociability)||||16%Neuroticism (emotionality)||||||||||||||||||||85%Psychoticism (rebelliousness)||||||||||||48%


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Extroversion (sociability) |||||||||| 38%
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||| 52%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||||||| 56%

Extroversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were medium which suggests you are moderately worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense of the well being of others


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

No real difference when taking twice for an average.

Extroversion (sociability) 19%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 59%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 49%

*Extroversion *results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

*Neuroticism* results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

*Psychoticism* results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others.


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

Extroversion (sociability) |||||||||||| 45% 
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||| 72%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||||| 41%


----------



## Shooting Star (Aug 5, 2010)

Doing this kind of test always makes me feel bad. My results always make me sound weird or something =/

Extroversion (sociability)	||	10%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||||	78%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||	10%

Extroversion results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were very low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Extroversion (sociability) || 10%
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||||| 85%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||| 31%

*Extroversion* results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

*Neuroticism* results were very high which suggests you are extremely worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

*Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Extroversion - 8th percentile (!)
Neuroticism - 80th.

High neuroticism, low modesty. So much said in so few words.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Extroversion (sociability) |||| 11% 
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||||| 85% 
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||| 28%


----------



## notMiceElf (Nov 29, 2010)

Extroversion (sociability)||||||||||||42%Neuroticism (emotionality)||||||||||||||||||72%Psychoticism (rebelliousness)||||||||||||45%


----------



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

Extraversion (54%) medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting.

Neuroticism (57%) moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism (25%) low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, the results are in, and this forum is craaazy! Except for joinmartin. 










It's interesting because in the general population, this curve is a bell curve around 50%. So SAS seems to attract the outliers on the curve - the more neurotic you are, the more likely you'll be here.

But what happens after 80%? Maybe at that stage people are too depressed to be participating in a forum?

And I wouldn't say this is a fixed attribute - is it just an attitude, ie negativity? Does negativity contribute to social anxiety? I don't know. Maybe...

Anyway, I'm taking my results on this test as a sign that I am out of balance - I need to stimulate the reward-seeking system / extroversion, by setting goals and such, and try to not be so negative. And that it's okay to be more selfish / aggressive.

Giving up negativity is going to be hard though. I'm addicted to it. I don't know why.


----------



## pwells (Dec 2, 2010)

Extroversion (sociability)||||11%Neuroticism (emotionality)||||||||||||||||||||82%Psychoticism (rebelliousness)||||||||||31%


----------



## nihilist313 (Dec 4, 2010)

Eysenck Test Results

Extroversion (sociability) |||||||||||| 45% Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||||| 83% Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||| 35%


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Extroversion (sociability) |||| 11% 

Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||| 78% 

Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||||| 45%


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

..


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||||||||	47%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||	45%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	|||||||||||||| 51%

Extroversion results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting.

Neuroticism results were medium which suggests you are moderately worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||	25%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||	60%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||	36%

Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).

I constantly get ragged on for being a "martyr". Well, excuse me for trying to not be bothersome. v.v


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||	18%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||||	77%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||||	50%










Hey I'm sober.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||	23%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||||||	85%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||||	41%
Here are your results on each dimension:

*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

*Neuroticism* results were very high which suggests you are extremely worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

*Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||	20%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||||||	85%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||	20%

Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were very high which suggests you are extremely worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Extroversion (38%) results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism (73%) results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism (26%) results were low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex).

Pretty accurate I must say.


----------



## xu2mofox (Jul 23, 2013)

*feeling better*

Extroversion (sociability) |||||||||||| 43% Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||| 60% Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||||| 41%
This result is after taking few years of risperidone to control my bipolar disorder. The result for this test 5 years ago would have been so different!


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

```
Extroversion (sociability)     ||||||||||      38%                                               
Neuroticism (emotionality)     ||||||||||      36%                                               
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)  ||||||||||||    45%
```
*Extroversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. 
*
Neuroticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic. 
*
Psychoticism* results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others.


----------



## Lily11 (Jul 28, 2013)

Extroversion (sociability) |||| 15% Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||||| 85% Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||| 26%


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||	11%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||||||	88%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||||||	53%

Extroversion results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were very high which suggests you are extremely worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others.

Yep, that looks like me. Sorry i voted my 88% in the 90% column, thought it might as well be..:blank


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||	30%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||	68%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||||	45%

Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others.










----

Hmm. Should I be worried?


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

*Extroversion* (sociability)	||||||	25%
*Neuroticism* (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||||||	87%
*Psychoticism* (rebelliousness)	||||||||||	35%

*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

*Neuroticism* results were very high which suggests you are extremely worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

*Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||||||	33%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||	64%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||||	43%


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) |||||| 25% Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||| 80% Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||||||| 53%


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||	25%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||	57%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||	35%

Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).

Sounds about right. :yes


----------



## russianenthusiast2013 (Jul 28, 2013)

Extroversion (sociability)||||||||||32%Neuroticism (emotionality)||||||||||||||||||77%Psychoticism (rebelliousness)||||||||||||48%

*Extroversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. 
*Neuroticism* results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 
*Psychoticism* results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others.


----------



## Apathea (Jul 19, 2013)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||	30%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||||	80%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||||||	51%

When I first saw 'Psychoticism' at 51% I thought "WTF?" until I saw that it's in the context of rebelliousness. Then I looked at the posts in this thread and noticed that other people were scoring as high, or higher, on Psychoticism too. It's made me ponder if a level rebelliousness is also common in regards to anxiety. It seems counter intuitive, but I know I'm naturally non-conformist and it's made me wonder if there are more people like me who stuggle with "rebelliousness'' vs anxiety triggering a desire to conform?

I know the tests aren't scientific, but it is interesting to see the results on this thread.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> Eysenck Test Results
> 
> Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||| 37% [/IMG]


Am I literally the only person on SAS that scored in the 30s ?

:con


----------



## innerspace (Jun 24, 2014)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||	16%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||||||	83%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||	31%

*Extroversion* results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

*Neuroticism* results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

*Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Extroversion (sociability) |||| 11%
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||| 75%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||| 35%


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> Am I literally the only person on SAS that scored in the 30s ?
> 
> :con


Took it again and got 44:

Eysenck Test Results

Extroversion (sociability)	||||	20%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||	44%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||||||	60%


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||||||	40%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||||	72%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||	40%










I wouldn't say the latter bit is right for me it should be nearer the middle of melancholic and choleric and a bit lower.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) |||| 16%
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||| 77%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||| 30%

*Extroversion* results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

*Neuroticism* results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

*Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231 (Oct 10, 2012)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||	25%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||	67%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||	33%
This test reflects the ideas of Hans Eysenck a pioneer in the field of personality research. Through research and statistical analysis he determined that personality is composed of three main elements: Extroversion, Neuroticism, and Psychoticism. Most current researchers agree on the significance of the first two traits, but there is less consensus on the third (so he may be wrong about it's central importance but it clearly plays some role in personality). Most people will score lower on Psychoticism. While Psychoticism implies more negative qualities than the other two traits (typically), a link has been found is several studies between higher creativity and higher scores on Psychoticism.

Here are your results on each dimension:

Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Extroversion (sociability)	||||||	25%
> Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||	57%
> Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||	35%
> 
> ...


Took it again:

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||	21%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||	52%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||	28%










Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were medium which suggests you are moderately worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Extroversion (sociability) |||||| 27% 
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||||| 87% 
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||| 30%


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Extroversion (sociability) |||||| 25% 
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||||| 88% 
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||| 15%










No surprises here, I guess.
...Anyone score lower than me on psychoticism?


----------

